# Temps for Isos and Springs



## polishpower (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello All
I just bought a couple cultures from Doug and i couldn't be happier they were packed with bugs. I have them set up in 6 quart tupperware containers. I was wondering what should the temp and humidity be. I checked it earlier today and the temp was 81 degrees F and the humidity was 88%. Is this ok or should i bring the temps down.

Thanks
Nic


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like the mid 70s myself, but I dont think 81 is too hot


----------



## polishpower (Dec 25, 2012)

I have dwarf white iso, purple isos, pink springs, and silver springs. They are all in seperate containers as well. Sorry forgot to specify if it matters.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you might actually get faster isopod reproduction @80 degrees. Just make sure they dont dry out


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Be careful with those cultures from Doug, he put`s magic dust in mine and I end up singing White Rabbit while feeding them to my frogs.

(inside joke)

John


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Be careful with those cultures from Doug, he put`s magic dust in mine and I end up singing White Rabbit while feeding them to my frogs.
> 
> (inside joke)
> 
> John


*Remember what the door mouse said...*


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Feed your head I believe?

John


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

What is the minimum temp for dwarf white isopods ? 

I have been searching & found an old post where everyone sidestepped the question by saying "you don't let your frogs get that cold do you" I guess I better explain or I will get told the same thing. 

No, my frogs don't get that cold, I have a temp. Controlled heater under the tank.

My fruit flies are in an old cabinet that I have rigged up a heat lamp into & over the years I have learned that a 25 watt bulb maintains a good temp. 

My bean beetles & flour beetles have a home next to the water heater tank that keeps an ok temperature.

I try to keep everything separated to control mites, I think the isopods in their humid dirt ABG mix would be a prime spot for mites so I want to keep them separate from my other feeder insects & I am running out of warm hiding spots & I don't want to rig up another heat lamp if I don't have to so if someone could kindly advise the minimum temp for dwarf white isopods it would be appreciated. Actually minimum temps for all our feeders would be appreciated as maybe I'm keeping my springtails warmer than needed & I could move them to a different spot & put the isopods there.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dan, do you realize that at minimum temperatures, everything will cease to breed and even cease to grow? Everything will shut down and go dormant. I don't think anyone will have a proper minimum temperature because that is not the goal.
Your question should be, "what do I need to do to raise and stabilize my temperatures into the high 70's?"

Temperate white springtails are said to still produce well, even down into the lower 50's. Everything else will be virtually dormant (or maybe worse). Normal refrigerator temperatures will kill many species overnight, though they may survive several hours of cold.


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes the realize that everything will go dormant & that is fine. I just don't want to lose my culture. 

Isopds are about the 4th in line from my primary feeding source (fruit flies, springtails, flour beetles, bean beetles then isopods) I guess I lied, they are the 5th down the line of food sources. So if they go dormant for 2 to 3 months in the middle of winter that is fine, plus the ones seeded in the warm frog tank will do good if the frogs don't eat all of them.

I just didn't want to crash my tank seeder supply. I got my life back & no longer have the spare bedroom heated just to have frogs & feeders. I now only have one display tank in my living room & want to provide a diverse diet. I am not in the business to sell dart frogs or feeders as so many of these posts seem to go in that direction. One little tub of each feeder insect group (except fruit flies) hid around the house in as close to ideal conditions is now my goal & I was just trying to find that hiding spot for my isopods. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a number of spring cultures die off when reaching 80F.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, gotcha, though I don't know why you think so many isopod and springtail threads seem to "go in that direction" (regarding sales, right?). I'm just trying to help people get maximum production for their frogs.
Anyway, unfortunately, dwarf white isopods are more sensitive to the cold than any other bug I have worked with. They will die first and fastest if put into the fridge. I have seen several bug vendors in the past, and still see bug vendors that will not guarantee live delivery on dwarf whites because they are so sensitive to the cold, heat, and just the rigors of shipping. I believe of the commonly kept species, the dwarf gray/striped may be the most tolerant of the cold (sorry I don't have any available, so it's really not a sales pitch). For springtails, I can tell you that the Silvers can tolerate temps down to at least 45 F, and can take a good bit of heat, too. I actually have one unverified and unduplicated report of the Silvers surviving 115 F when a package was delayed.
I mentioned the temperate whites can even continue to produce even down into the low 50's. That information came from Ed. He told me that he has kept cultures of temperate white springtails in the 50's and they continued to produce very heavily.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> I had a number of spring cultures die off when reaching 80F.


Hey Glenn, were they temperate whites? I find the temperate whites to be the most sensitive to the heat. I have noted 80 degrees many times, as the point at which temperate whites either crash completely, or die back drastically, then continue to barely cling to life for a couple months.


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Doug, maybe I should keep the isopods next to the water heater & move the springtails to another location if they can take the cooler temps. I just don't want to keep all my food sources in the same location (due to possible mite infestation) and I don't want to create another heat lamp spot if I don't have to. 

Thanks,
Dan

Edit: what are the temp extremes for flour beetles ? Maybe I can move them to a cooler spot in the house.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Glenn, were they temperate whites? I find the temperate whites to be the most sensitive to the heat. I have noted 80 degrees many times, as the point at which temperate whites either crash completely, or die back drastically, then continue to barely cling to life for a couple months.


Hi Doug,

I lost many different types. Temperate white's, silvers (Not yours) and blues. You wouldn't think that would be the case but it happened. It could be cultures sizes possibly? I use 32oz FF cups. All but a few came back eventually.


----------



## VAPump (Sep 22, 2013)

I like the part where you told us what species.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

VAPump said:


> I like the part where you told us what species.


Don't have it or would have posted it...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I remember reading some research article saying that temperate whites will increase production if put in the freezer... I'll try to dig the thread up...
Does anybody remember that thread?


----------

